

50 Billion Things on the Internet by 2020 [Infographic] - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/cisco_50_billion_things_on_the_internet_by_2020.php

======
nodata
"By the end of 2011, 20 typical households will generate more Internet traffic
than the entire Internet in 2008."

Yeah... not so sure about that.

~~~
jsmcgd
Agreed. Supposedly there was 11 exabytes of internet traffic in 2008. It would
require an extremely generous redefinition of my IP's fair use guidelines for
me to achieve a 20th of this.

[http://www.cisco.com/en/US/solutions/collateral/ns341/ns525/...](http://www.cisco.com/en/US/solutions/collateral/ns341/ns525/ns537/ns705/ns827/white_paper_c11-481374_ns827_Networking_Solutions_White_Paper.html)

------
jgamman
that auto alarm clock thing is bound to screw up for 'normal' people - it'll
be a blinking 12:00 scenario where your coffee machine constantly turns on at
3AM every other Friday because someone accidentally set you to Amsterdam time
in the config...

~~~
nitrogen
A GPS receiver and/or IP geolocation, with a regularly-updated timezone
database (via ubiquitous WiFi/3G/4G/etc.), will solve this problem.

------
maeon3
In the image, the computer decides when you drink your coffee? You will become
addicted and your performance will decrease over time. Your body isn't
designed to work in "emergency mode" 24/7. But I suppose the machine knows
best.

